# Tools of the trade for Android (revisited)



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

*What android apps do you use that you can't do without? *​
Here are mine.. (with included links)

1. Waze - a much better app than the other google-owned navigation app.. Its crowd sourced info has saved me countless hours of traffic frustration and the emoticons are fun.. I'm a King by the way 

2. Sidebar Plus - A slide-out sidebar you can use to access your frequently used apps. 

3. Advanced Task Killer - You will always need to quickly kill some apps on android. Sometimes you don't know which is the one screwing up your phone or you just need to kill apps because your memory is being used up. Don't know the cuplrit? Kill them all. No way around that. Sometimes Waze will freeze up or even the Uber Partner App itself needs a quick kill. 

4. Rideshare Timer - (just started using this and it's great). Set a timer and quick text to your rider that you have arrived with a single click. You can cancel after say, 5 minutes or so and move on to your next rider.  

5. Clean Master - You'd be surprised how much cached junk accumulates, and how quickly it will bog your phone down by using up memory and space.. I use this at least once a day to clean my phone.  

6. Tool for Uber Partner - (shameless plug). Keep the Uber Partner App online while using other apps on your phone or taking calls etc. Tells you when you are offline since the Uber Partner Tool is not as good at letting you know. It sucks when you think you've been online wating for a fare and you've been offline idling. This app will also keep your screen on when charging, and minimize incoming calls (optional). 

Other notes:
Reboot your phone occasionally. I make sure to reboot before every shift and start fresh.
Root your phone and get rid of unwanted, factory installed apps. 
Stay out of zones with terrible cell connections. You will have problems getting fares,
ending trips on time, etc.. 

That's it for now. I hope this post is helpful, especially for new drivers...


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Waze is ok but I really don't like it...

I use #3 on the list.

Get mileIQ for automated mileage tracking

or whichever app you prefer but be sure to track the mileage so you're not overpaying next tax season.


----------



## rbozman1212 (Oct 1, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Waze is ok but I really don't like it...
> 
> I use #3 on the list.
> 
> ...


Have you used SherpaShare or any of the mileage tracking apps?


----------



## ctdriver1991 (Oct 1, 2015)

rbozman1212 said:


> Have you used SherpaShare or any of the mileage tracking apps?


I've heard good things about SherpaShare


----------



## rbozman1212 (Oct 1, 2015)

ctdriver1991 said:


> I've heard good things about SherpaShare


Awesome I'll try it out


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Great thread! I'm gonna have to try some of these


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Added number 7 to my original list... 
7. Home2 Shortcut -Your favorite or most used application can be started with a double tap to your default Home Button. Example launch Waze, Pandora etc.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Best way to track miles is pen and paper.


----------

